# Ordering rebar fabrication for first time



## gdkbuild (May 25, 2013)

Doing a steel second floor addition over a block building. We're using a lot of rebar and have zero experience on pricing, Can anyone give a per/ton range? Thank you


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Send your drawings into a fabricator and they will give you pricing.

There is no set in stone pricing as fabrication like each of our work is based on too many factors


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Rebar type, size, quantities, lead time, fabrication details, delivery are all going to effect the price.

Like Chris said send the funnies to a shop & get a price. They will also bend up everything you need.

Have the shop quote you the install also. Them guys that tie rebar for a living are just too quick for most to compete with.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

gdkbuild said:


> Doing a steel second floor addition over a block building. We're using a lot of rebar and have zero experience on pricing, Can anyone give a per/ton range? Thank you


Tree fiddy per ton should keep it in the ballpark.:thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What type of fabricating are we talking here, angle bends and stirrups? Anything under #6 bar we bend and cut on site.


----------

